
Tracking the real US coronavirus testing numbers with open source - CrankyBear
https://www.zdnet.com/article/tracking-the-real-us-coronavirus-testing-numbers-with-open-source/
======
CrankyBear
The real numbers: As of the afternoon of March 19, there have been 103,945
total COVID-19 tests reported. Of those, 11,723 people were infected, 89,197
were not infected, 3,025 are still awaiting results, and 160 have died. So,
much for "millions" of tests.

